# Ejuice shop in Parys



## gatecrasherza1 (26/2/16)

Hi guys, going to Parys for my bachelor and did not have time to get juice. Any places in Parys 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

gatecrasherza1 said:


> Hi guys, going to Parys for my bachelor and did not have time to get juice. Any places in Parys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Lol... i think you are in trouble mate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (26/2/16)

I


gatecrasherza1 said:


> Hi guys, going to Parys for my bachelor and did not have time to get juice. Any places in Parys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


I have a feeling there is nothing in Parys.


----------



## jguile415 (26/2/16)

If you're lucky you might be able to find some crappy Liqua juice at a Spar Tops... not ideal but better than nothing i suppose


----------



## Silver (26/2/16)

Thread moved to "Who has stock" in case any supporting vendors have representation in that area and would like to comment


----------



## Fogmachine (26/2/16)

There is Vapour Dome in Parys. They are on facebook

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## gertvanjoe (26/2/16)

I have been at vapor dome in Parys about 2 months back.Not HUGE but they do have some very good juices in there

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (26/2/16)

Wow vaping has permeated ALL of SA it seems. This is epic to find out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/16)

Wow a vaping shop in Parys. 
Vaping scene is really growing.


----------

